# search filter by channel



## xanthome (Apr 22, 2007)

Say I search for "South Park", it will then list (in my case) channel 9, 67 and 409. 

I select 67 (comedy central, 9 and 409 is always re-runs). It then proceeds to show me all matching names, regardless of channel.

A filter would be nice.


----------



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

It does seem odd that when you enter a program's name in the search box, it gives a separate listing for each channel, but when choose one and go into it and view upcoming episodes, it lists all episodes on all the channels instead of just the one you chose. Itd make more sense to either list the program in the search list once (regardless of how many channels its on) or if each channel has a separate listing for each channel then only the episodes airing on that channel should show up in its upcoming episodes list.


----------

